# heat control in banks?



## Justdragons (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
I have a bank of 3 tanks atop of each other all with the same specs, sliding glass, size (1220 x 700 x 600 ), heating and vents. All 3 are for the same age beardies to live in, my question is would you use a thermometer in the ends of each tank and run all 3 off the same light timer and thermostat or would you run all 3 on their own thermostats? atm the middle tank is live and the other 2 are waiting on glass so the middle one is using a honeywell mechanical twist thermo. 

Any replys would be alot of help thanks,

cheers for reading

Toby


----------



## tankslapt (Mar 22, 2012)

the first option you mention is fine.


----------



## saximus (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah one thermo is ok but can be a bit dangerous if the heater in the one with the thermo probe goes. The one with the blown globe (or whatever) will assume it's too cold and crank the heat in the other tanks. So you just have to keep an eye on that. 
I'm currently working to build a single thermo that will control multiple enclosures but unfortunately it won't be available for a while yet


----------



## richardsc (Mar 23, 2012)

if they are stacked temps will vary a bit in each cage,bottom cooler as floor levels always cooler plus no heat coming from a cage beneath,middle one warmer,top one warmer again as hot air rises,just something to be mindful of,id prefer running one thermo on cages at same level for consistent temps,but mine are in an uninsulated tin shed and in melb room temp varies big time,lol


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 23, 2012)

I use one thermostat between 3 enclosures each with a heat pad in it. I have a power board plugged into the thermostat and each pad plugged into the powerboard. It works perfectly fine, although, I have giant thermometers/hygrometers (Jaycar) with huge displays so you cant miss them in each enclosure, and I check the pad temps and cool end temps with a laser thermometer every day, to make sure all the heat pads are about the same temp (and yes,like saximus said, to be sure that the one with the probe on it is working)There is a watt limit that the thermostat can run, as long as what you have it running isnt over what the thermostat is rated for, you should be fine.Show us some pics when you get it finished


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 23, 2012)

ok will do, cheers for the thoughts. thats why i put it in the middle tank as i figured that it would be getting heat from the tank light diredctly below and above as the other tanks would have a cooler bottom or top depending on where it is.

have some double probe thermostats from reptile one but they need a extreme temp alarm on them. however they are great and i have heaps.


----------



## Justdragons (May 21, 2012)

OKAY, I HAVE BEEN USING A SINGLE MECHANICAL THERMO IN MY MIDDLE VIV OF THE 3 SINCE I POSTED THIS TREAD AND ALTHOUGH IT WAS BEEN WOKING IM GOING THROUGH GLOBES AND AM LESS THAN HAPPY WITH THE WAY ITS ALL WORKING OUT.. 

I WOULD LIKE SOME ADVICE FOR ANYONE IN THE KNOW HERE ABOUT SOME OF THE HABISTAT GEAR? 
JUST HAVING A SQUIZZ ON HERP TRADER AND AM INTERESTED IN THE 'HABISTAT SUN AND MOON SWITCH' AND '*Day / Night Diming Thermostat WITH NIGHTEYE'* ANYONE WITH ANY EXPERIANCE WITH THESE PLEASE CHIRP UP CAUSE I DONT HAVE THE COIN TO GET THIS WRONG... LOL ( POV )

IN A NUT SHELL WILL THESE WORK TOGETHER TO CONTROL THE DAY/NIGHT LIGHT CYCLES FOR THE BANK? WILL IT CONTROL SEPERATE HEATS FOR DAY AND NIGHT? AND I BE ABLE TO HAVE A HEAT LAMP AND SEPERATE MOON LIGHT GLOBE RUNNING IN A DAY NIGHT CYCLE? 

I HAVE BEEN RUNNING AN ATC210 IN MY ewd VIV AND IT SEEMS GOOD ALTHOUGH I CHECK IT ON THE REGULAR BECAUSE IT SEEMS QUITE "MADE IN CHINAISH" AND I DONT COMPLETELY TRUST IT.  

THANKS tOBY


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2012)

Those thermos work great even though they are dodgy and cheap looking. Your problem is you are trying to control incandescent globes with an on/off style. The dimming style Habistat should give you much better life on the globes. Just make sure you don't go over the rated power with the total bank.


----------



## Justdragons (May 21, 2012)

I think i will change all globes to ceramic when i buy the thermos, will those 2 habistat products work in conjunction with each other in the way im thinking they will do you think?


----------



## Mr.James (May 21, 2012)

Your best bet is to run individual thermostats. As already mentioned, ambient temperatures will vary along with the heating from the other enclosures. Save your money and buy habistat or microclimate dimming stats. We are not in the stone age anymore & on/off thermostats are just not worth wasting your money on.


----------



## Justdragons (May 21, 2012)

So will the combo i mentioned in post 7 work together?


----------



## Mr.James (May 21, 2012)

Cheaper option.. buy a timer for your lights & get standard dimming habistat thermo. If you want the night temp drops go for the night eye attachment or buy a microclimate thermo with one built in. But from my experience they do not work well unless you have them in a well lit area, the sensors arent great.


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2012)

According to the FAQ on herpshop they will work the way you are asking because that's exactly what it's made for but I agree with Mr James. You'd be better off just using a timer and saving yourself the money on the night switch.


----------



## Justdragons (May 21, 2012)

Ok cheers cannot argue with that. I just figure ill spen the coin now and do it right and research a little. that sounds good. i might get the microclimate with built in night eye. cheers.


----------

